# shrimp species...



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

there is one species shrimp that very common in Taiwan. i dont know what is English name of it. if i translate from Chinese, it calls black shell shrimp. they are very good algae eater shrimp for planted tank also its cheap. its similar size with cherry red shrimp. im really curious why there is nobody import this shrimps into U. S.? any reason? 

Tim


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

hi,
can you put some pics or a link?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

A translation prolly shows little besides this shrimp is dark. My first guess would be bumblebee though.

In Hong Kong...the literal translation of auratus and electric yellow labido(if I remember correctly) is "Yellow queen" and "Yellow prince".


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

nonamethefish said:


> A translation prolly shows little besides this shrimp is dark. My first guess would be bumblebee though.
> 
> In Hong Kong...the literal translation of auratus and electric yellow labido(if I remember correctly) is "Yellow queen" and "Yellow prince".


sorry! ive been busy at this moment. i'll post couple pix asap. nope! they are not bumblebee. totally different! :twisted:

Tim


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

i found its scientific name!!! Neocaridina denticulate

i couldn't add attachment. what's going on? my connection is too slow?

Tim


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

i found this web...
they can be these? 
http://www.aquajapan.com/encyc/shrimp/atyidae/neocaridina/denticulata_e.html

or these others?
http://idd01ewm.eresmas.net/Galeria/gambas/pages/gambas018_jpg.htm


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Thats red cherry..doesn't match her description.


I recently saw something called "Ninja shrimp"(excellent common name BTw :roll: ) on Azgardens...who claimed they were going to offer them. Check and see!


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

guys,

anyone can post pix for me? pm me your email address. i dont know whats wrong with my computer!

i couldnt even attach pix on hotmail. whats going on...  

Tim


----------

